# traffic ticket advice



## cricketonthemove (Oct 20, 2009)

So yesterday while hitching my ride got pulled over and we both got no seatbelt tickets, $167!! the ticket says this:

"WHAT HAPPENS IF I DO NOT PAY?
If you do not pay or dispute this ticket within thirty(30) days of the Date of Service, the ticketed ammount shown on the front will be payable to the crown. Te described offence(s) will be added to your record of convictions, in addition, you will be subject to collection activity.


NON-PAYMENT MAY AFFECT YOUR ABILITY TO OBTAIN OR RENEW LICENCES AND PERMITS ISSUED UNDER THE LEGISLATIONPERTAINING TO THE OFFENCE"

Does anyone have any experiences with tickets in Canada or can simplify the ticket/tell me what exactly will happen if I don't pay? $167 in 30 days will be tough. Should I really worry about it if I don't intend on owning a vehicle in the near future?

thanks!


----------



## stove (Oct 20, 2009)

wait, YOU got a ticket for not having a belt on, or the driver got two counts? i don't know how it works up there, but the driver usually gets a ticket down here in the US. good luck.


----------



## cricketonthemove (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I got one and the driver got one. He tried to take both tickets but the cop wouldn't go for it. Up here you're responsible for your own seatbelt when you're either 18 or get your drivers licence (one of the 2 I believe).


----------



## bote (Oct 20, 2009)

Tickets in canada are issued provincially, so this part 

¨YOUR ABILITY TO OBTAIN OR RENEW LICENCES AND PERMITS ISSUED UNDER THE LEGISLATION PERTAINING TO THE OFFENCE"

means that if you have a driver´s license or insurance in the province where you got the ticket, you basically have to pay or they will fuck you down the line.
If you are from another province and don{t plan on spending much time where you got the ticket, a collection agency will eventually track down the adress you gave them, but it could take years, and when/if they do, the fine will be the same.

One important thing: you will definitely have problems at the border of the province in question if you don{t pay the ticket.


----------

